# Leaving to pick up Nash in a few minutes



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm leaving to pick up this beautiful golden boy, Nash, in a few minutes.

NASH'S petfinder photo:










He was listed on the Labs4Rescue petfinder site and I just happened to see him one night , listed in among all of the beautiful labs that Labs4Rescue has listed. He's coming up north from Louisiana and will arrive in Putnam CT at around 3:30-4:00. Can't wait to meet him....I hope everyone gets along alright!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Reminds me of my Max. Hope everyone gets along well. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a gorgeous dog!.I still don't understand why he was put for adoption but I ask this same question everytime,I see one for adoption!!.
Keep us posted!.
How old is he?.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

He really is a handsome boy. Can't wait for updates!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Have a safe trip. He's beautiful and the weather on the coast looks good too. Should be a nice ride.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to Go Nash!!!! Woohoo!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

He is beautiful. Reminds me a little of my Cowboy. Do you have a home for him?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep us up to date. He is a cutie!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Have a safe trip! Nash looks like a big love bug


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous!:heartbeat


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

good luck - can't wait to see pictures


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

He is gorgeous, Cathy....good luck with him...I am sure he will love your pack...remember we want pictures!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a safe trip! I had no idea you would be in CT today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and does look like Max (bamas dad). Be safe and cant wait to hear all about him and see pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max:

You are one gorgeous Dog!!

Welcome to your new home!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max:

You are one gorgeous Dog!!

Welcome to your new home!!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's beautiful 
Can't wait to see more pics of him. 
Drive safe.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

We have been home for a few hours and I'm still waiting for everyone to settle down. Everyone is getting along pretty good. Biscuit barks at everything new so it's just a matter of time before he stops barking every few minutes. Nash is having a blast!!! He loves playing with all of these dogs.

I felt like the "odd man out" when I was picking him up...LOL. Everyone else was picking up a lab, since it is a Lab Rescue group that was transporting him. He's beautiful...he's darker red on his back than the picture shows (I'll get some pics in a while) and he has lots of blonde highlights at his shoulders and in his feathering. He could probably use a bath because he smells the way my dogs do when they have spent time at the vets. I think they should settle down soon but I think it has gone very well for a first day at a new home.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh he is so handsome! I can't wait to see some pictures of him with your gang!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you're home safe  sounds like a wonderful start!!!

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Where are Nash's pics?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What are great thing you're doing! That Nash is a handsome fella. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Where are Nash's pics?


Oooop's, sorry, I posted them in the picture section yesterday. Here you go:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32785 

Thanks for asking, I totally forgot to update this thread. He is doing really well, settling in nicely and going with the flow of the rest of the dogs. He was very restless the first night but last night he slept very soundly. I'm not sure what his story is (I'm going to try to find out) but he seems to have lived in a house before as he is pretty well mannered in the house, he doesn't bark, he's not destructive, he's energetic but not hyper and he calms down easily, he's friendly and loves other dogs. I'm wondering if he got lost or something and his owner was just never found.


----------

